# Wyndham Bonnet Creek 2BR Deluxe Lake Buena Vista FL Jan 3-8th PRICE DROP $75/NT



## Bigrob (Dec 20, 2014)

Only $80/night. $400 total for 5 nights. Thanks!

Eric

Dec 21 - PRICE DROP to $75/NT - $375 total for 5 nights includes your guest confirmation. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 22, 2014)

Still Available.


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 23, 2014)

Still Available.


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 26, 2014)

Available still.


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 27, 2014)

still available.


----------



## tbkcruse1024 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Bonnet Creek*

5 nights would be from the 3rd to the 7th. Is that what this is and would checkout on the 8th.

Thank You

Any chance this could be changed to start on the 4th?


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 28, 2014)

tbkcruse1024 said:


> 5 nights would be from the 3rd to the 7th. Is that what this is and would checkout on the 8th.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Any chance this could be changed to start on the 4th?



Check in is Jan 3rd after 4:00 PM. Check out is Jan 8th by 10:00 AM. 5 nights. The start can't be changed, but having an extra day on the front end would allow someone to check in as early as they wanted to on the 4th rather than waiting until 4:00 PM.


----------



## tbkcruse1024 (Dec 30, 2014)

I will take this if it is still available. Do you take Paypal?
Let me know the arrangements.

Thanks 
Tom King


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 30, 2014)

*Sorry, no longer available*

This is no longer available. Thank you for your interest.


----------

